# GT: Game 56- Clippers @ Jazz 3/3



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

<center>







vs.









Fri Mar 3
7:00pm
TV: ESPN 
</center>


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

ill be happy if corey plays and gets 10 points.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Well both Maggette and Ross are expected to be back for tomarrow. Kaman is a big maybe and Rebraca is listed as out with a right hamstring injury. I guess more playing time for Walter and maybe more from Baker.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

this games not on tv:curse:


haha that would have been what I would have said, but thankfully ESPN has added it as the 2nd game in the doubleheader. I'll still listen to Mike and Ralph on the radio tho.

Brand vs Boozer, interesting. Vladi vs AK-47, nice one. McCarty? vs Memo, need Waltah!'s defensive intensity again here big.


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

I didn't even know Rebraca was hurt. Is it serious?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

squeemu said:


> I didn't even know Rebraca was hurt. Is it serious?



I didn't know either until I saw the injury report on clippers.com. Not sure how long he is out but his status for now is "out".


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Here we go I found some info:



http://www.nba.com/clippers/daily_confidential.html



> The bad new, center Zeljiko Rebraca was on the sideline. He is expected to miss the next two games with a sprained left hamstring.


----------



## MicCheck12 (Aug 12, 2005)

the games is on espn


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

It's good to be able to see a game that otherwise wouldn't have been televised... although I have to admit that ESPN's commentators aren't very good... but that's because I'm so used to Ralph and Mike.


----------



## jcwla (Jul 3, 2005)

is it 100% confirmed ak-47 will be back?
he sat out the charlotte game w/back spasms.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

jcwla said:


> is it 100% confirmed ak-47 will be back?
> he sat out the charlotte game w/back spasms.


Andrei Kirilenko: Out Until Sunday


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

hahaha Wow Ak out is a big relief...


now who should we worry about...Deron???

hmmm


man once again, i hope Corey doesnt over play and he just gets a couple minutes in 

just to see how he feels same for Q, we can go without them for a couple games

but WOW i cant wait to see how corey comes back, maybe tentative...hopefully not...cuz we 

coudl really use whats he is the best at LAYUPS and GETTING TO THE LINE...now he doesnt 

have to shoot those stupid shots that he shot thinking he was a shooter hahahah 

now he can dish it to Vlade!!! :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

by the way...havent the Clippers not one at Utah like in a million years hahahahahha

 


anyone know...is it not Utah where i think theyve won like once in 10years hahah


or something like that.....


i hope im wrong....


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.nba.com/clippers/daily_confidential.html



> Corey Maggette and Quinton Ross are available for sure and Center Chris Kamen also looks likely to return after missing two games with a sprained left ankle.


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> anyone know...is it not Utah where i think theyve won like once in 10years hahah


I think the Clippers have won in Utah maybe once in the last ten years. However, comparing this year's team to teams of the past is irrelevant. This team is so vastly different that saying that Utah has an advantage because the Clippers haven't won there much in the past makes no sense.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

squeemu said:


> I think the Clippers have won in Utah maybe once in the last ten years. However, comparing this year's team to teams of the past is irrelevant. This team is so vastly different that saying that Utah has an advantage because the Clippers haven't won there much in the past makes no sense.


Jerry Sloan. I think he might have a little to do with it.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Weasel said:


> Well both Maggette and Ross are expected to be back for tomarrow. Kaman is a big maybe and Rebraca is listed as out with a right hamstring injury. I guess more playing time for Walter and maybe more from Baker.



With the way Walter has been playing lately, it might not be such a bad thing.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Don't turn on me, but with no AK tonight. The game should be easy to win. Only one player I wouldn't take lightly, is Boozer. I know he is a injury prone wussy, but he has been playing good lately. And he is killing other teams on the boards. Nothing Brand can't handle of course, but I would keep an eye on him.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

This 76ers/Wizards game needs to finish already...


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

AK47 is playing as is Kaman.

Collins scores off of the miss.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Clippers down 4-0.

Brand hits a tough jumper.

Radman tips it away, Cassell steals it.

Kaman can't hnandle the hot pass.

Pacalio misses.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley misses.

Okur makes a jumper.

Brand goes in for the easy layup.

Ak47 misses, Kaman rebounds.

Brand hits another shot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Radman fouls ak47, non-shooting.

Williams makes a 3.

Cassell hits a jumper.

Collins lays it in.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand misses a bad jumper.

Shot clock violation on the Jazz.

AK47 blocks Brand, can someone else shoot?

Cassell fouls ak47, non-shooting.

ak47 misses, Radman rebounds.

Mobley posts up and misses.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Okur misses a 3.

Palacio fouls Cassell, non-shooting.

Brand misses an easy one.

Kaman fouls Collins.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Collins makes both FT's.

Defensive 3 on the Jazz.

Mobley misses the FT.

Mobley makes it by hitting a tough shot.

Okur hits a 3.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley misses a jumper.

Collins misses, Radman rebounds.

Kaman misses.

Palacio misses.

Radman drives, scores, and gets fouled!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Maggette is in!!!!!!!!!


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

Crap, I wish I was able to watch right now.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Radman makes the FT.

Okur hits a tough shot.

Maggette gets fouled, non-shooting.

Kaman with a nice move for the easy bucket.

Okur hits another shot.

Livingston misses but Kaman gets it back and gets fouled.

Timeout taken, Clippers down 15-20.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Maggette gets fouled again and will shoot 2.

Maggette only makes 1 out of 2.

Boozer scores on a luck play.

Kaman throws it away, horrible pass.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Williams misses.

Maggette misses his first shot.

Brown hits a long 2.

Maggette drives and gets called for the offensive foul.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brown hits a 3.

Pathetic.......


Maggette with a nice layup.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

End of 1st:

Clippers 18
Jazz 27

:no:

So sad, the Clippers offense isn't flowing. Was it just me or did Brand take 5-6 straight shots? Can someone else step up so he doesn't have to? Can't say one good thing about this game so far other than it is nice to see Maggette playing.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

congrats, 11k posts.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley hits a long 2.

Maggette fouls Harpring on the shot, his 2nd.

Harpring makes both FT's.

Livingston to Brand for the score.

Harpring makes an easy one.

Boozer fouls Brand, non-shooting.

Brown fouls Mobley, non-shooting.

Livingston drives and gets fouled by ak47.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

AK-47 said:


> congrats, 11k posts.


Didn't notice thanks.

Livingston makes the first and misses the 2nd but gets it bakc and Brand scores.

Boozer misses a jumper.

AK47 gets fouled on the shot by McCarty.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

ak47 misses both but Boozer gets it back and Boozer posterizes Kaman.

Maggette misses a jumper.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brown makes a lucky one.

Maggette for 3!!!!!

Boozer misses in and out.

Kaman with a nice move and he scores.

Harpring misses but Brown gets it, scores and gets fouled.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

funny how he ****ing just jumped into him n threw it up and they caleld a igun es09r]jvpsof

foul
:curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: 


**** man 1-32 at Utah


get some damn rebounds damnit 

and play some dadmn D

d****hsriotiefdjgjdopm :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brown completes the 'and 1'.

Kaman misses a hook shot.

Boozer scores on another lucky play.

Ak47 gets a lucky steal and he dunks it.

Timeout, Clippers down 13.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Ak47 with another steal.

Brand fouls Harpring.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Harpring makes 1 out of 2.

Kaman with a nice post move and the score.

Brand stops AK47 on the shot.

Kaman throws another one away and Brown with the easy jam.

Mobley misses the jumper.

McCloud misses a 3 but ak47 gets it back.

McCloud misses, Maggette rebounds.

Brand hits a tough shot.

Radman with the blocks.

Maggette gets fouled, non-shooting.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand drives and gets fouled.

Brand makes both FT's.

Cassell misses in and out but Kaman cleans it up.

Maggette picks up his 3rd on a questionable call, non-shooting.

Timeout taken, Clippers down 8.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brown makes 1 out of 2.

Brand to Kaman who gets the roll.

Okur posters Kaman.

Maggette misses a jumper.

Boozer misses, Cassell rebounds.

Cassell miss in and out.

Brand fouls Ak47.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Ak47 misses both FT's.

Brand drives and gets fouled.

Brand makes both FT's.

Harpring misses an easy one.

Harpring fouls Radman.

Radman makes both FT's.

Williiams hits a long 2.

Kaman misses a reverse dunk

Williams hits a 3.

Maggette misses a 3.

Boozer misses.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Half:

Clippers 53
Jazz 43

Clippers were down 14 then 5 then just like that 10. If the Clippers are consistent at anything it is inconsistency.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Collins hits a jumper.

Offensive foul on Kaman.

Brand blocks Williams but the ball goes out on a Clipper.

Brand blocks Okur.

Cassell gets on the break and gets fouled.

Cassell makes the FT.

Mobley hits a tough shot.

Collins misses.

Radman misses but Kaman gets the rebound and gets fouled, non-shooting.

Radman for 3!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

AK47 gets bailed out on a bad possession.

Ak47 makes both FT's.

Mobely misses but Brand gets it.

Radman for 3!!!!!

Williams brinks a 3.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand misses a a baseline jumper.

AK47 misses but has a huge block on Radman.

Palacio breaks and jams.

Cassell misses his patent jumper.

Brand with a huge block on Williams, ball out on Brand.

Palacio hits a jumper.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand misses.

Okur doesn't.

Cassell finally hits.

Pick and roll for Collins and the score.

Mobley for 3!!!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Palacion air balls.

Offensive foul on Mobley.

These announcers are horrible, are they not watching the game. They say Sam got fouled but clearly the ref motioned for an offensive foul away from the ball.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Okur travels.

Mobley for 3!!!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Ak47 misses a jumper.

Offensive foul on Kaman as Mobley was going to score. Kamans 4th.

Palacio hits a jumper.

Brand gets fouled and Okur gets a techinical.

Cassell hits the FT.

Brand makes 1 out of 2.

McCarty fouls someone, non-shooting.

Okur hits a jumper.

Maggette drives and gets fouled on the shot.

Timeout, Clippers down 7.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Maggette makes both FT's.

Boozer hits an open jumper.

McCarty misses a 3 in and out.

Collins misses in and out.

Maggette misses a bad shot.

Palacio scores and gets fouled.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Palacio misses the FT.

Maggette goes in too wildly on the layup and misses.

Collins scores.

Cassell hits a 3!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley steals and gets it to Brand who gives it to Maggette who gets fouled and will shoot 2.

Maggette makes both FT's.

Offensive foul on boozer as he throws down Livingston.

Brand misses at the buzzer.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

End of 3rd:

Clippers 69
Jazz 75

The Clippers need to make some run, they can't closer than 5 the entire game. It was a decent quarter but the Clippers are having lapses at inopportune times and can't make a strong push.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

MAN DAMNIT 


they have been within 5 the whole ****ing game and the Jazz just make a shot to make hte margin

bigger ... :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: 


nows the time damnit if we dont do something know we might as well call it a loss


NOW NOW NOW 

make some shots get some damn stops 

if not the Jazz will just make the margin to double digits like they have been doing back n forth

all damn game 

CMON DAMNI%T :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

seems like the jazz are getting a lot of stupid fouls. We would be up by way more if we could hit free throws and didn't make stupid fouls.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Boozer misses but Okur tips it in.

Maggette misses, he needs to stop shooting and just drive tonight.

Harpring pushes off but they call Mobley for the foul.

Okur misses but Harpring doesnt.

Maggette air balls .

Radman fouls Okur.


----------



## DuckWorth (May 14, 2004)

Maggette is getting too many minutes and is killing the Clippers! Stop trying to shoot every time you touch the ball!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Okur makes both FT's.

Maggtte misses, Kkamanafkdas]df
asd


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

is that 5 fouls on kaman?


----------



## RhettO (May 15, 2003)

this is ugly


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

why the **** is Corey maggette shooting damni 

man 

why does he shoot when he was Vlad or Sam or Cuttino /???


his job is to get to the ****ing line 

man **** 

if Corey keeps on shooting this game is as good as over........................


:curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## DuckWorth (May 14, 2004)

Weasel said:


> Maggtte misses, Kkamanafkdas]df
> asd


Exactly what I was thinking!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

see what happens when Corey was out ...HAHHAHA


anyway...

ima stop watching the game cuz theyare just gonna lose and teams against teh Clips

dont really lag during the end they just close it out 

so eh 


they keep oon getting within single digits and THE JAZZ EVERY SINGLE TIME JUST SCORE

:curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: 

SAME THING ALL ****IN GAME


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Boozer like picks up 3 fouls in less than a minute.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

it gets annoying That all the Clippers losses its the same damn ****ing trend

they CANT STOP THE OTHER TEAM, when they do, THE TEAM JUST GETS THEIR OWN REBOUND

when they do stop them, THEY CANT SCORE ON THE OTHER END.....


this game is over :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: 


same **** in every ****ing loss


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

typical jazz move, leading all game. Then they fall at the last 2 minutes of the game. Now we have a 33% chance of either sending it to overtime, or a clutch 3. But the jazz can just never hold on to a lead.


----------



## alexander (May 6, 2005)

Radmanoviiiiiic!!!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

Vlade for 3, i would get excited, but then the loss would be even more heartbreaking 

    


man, did you guys catch a quick glimpse of Michael Smith's ANGRY face when the Clippers were

inbounding after the Jazz's backcourt violation???????


Thats How i FEel Righht noW :curse:


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Man we better bring Radmanovic back...

Huge 3 ball, Clips have climbed back, 98-97 Jazz lead, what are they gona do to stop this run?


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

....this last play summarized the whole game.................................................

:curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## DuckWorth (May 14, 2004)

Nice switch on D Maggette, not. Come on Dunleavy, get your head out of your ***, Maggette not ready for this yet.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

out of every possibility .....they give AN OPEN DUNK


hopefully NOW they atleast GET A ****ING SHOT OFF

KNOWING THEM THEY WILL PROBABLY TURN IT OVER.....


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

AK-47 said:


> typical jazz move, leading all game. Then they fall at the last 2 minutes of the game. Now we have a 33% chance of either sending it to overtime, *or a clutch 3*. But the jazz can just never hold on to a lead.


okur keeps making those kinda 3's this year.


----------



## DuckWorth (May 14, 2004)

Mortal Kombat??? Ahahahahaha.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

good ole Clippers luck


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

look AT THAT FACE 

JUST STARE at it , 

THAT FACE beat us










29 points??? he suddenly became an All-STar against us


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

aand its funny that temas like purposely shoot the 3 to beat us 


cuz theyk now the CLippers seldom shoot em sfor **** until recently


Boy im really happy


sarcasm*Sarcufkcingasmscas
fg
osfdjg
sslg;fsdld
sf;ll
kk


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> look AT THAT FACE
> 
> JUST STARE at it ,
> 
> ...


is this your first time seeing okur? he is averaging 19/9 this season.


----------



## DuckWorth (May 14, 2004)

Williams, that was a nice Clutch shot. Wow.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

The rookie makes a mistake on defense and makes it up on offense. Well, that is basically exchangeing the loss to the bobcats to the win against the clips. That makes it 1-33 for clips in delta center.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

always against the Clippers hahaa 


what are the odds of banking a running game winner...did you see the type of shot???


if bet if it were another team it would have rattled out 



:curse:


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> hahaha Suck balls homie


Ya, stare at his face, because you will be seeing him in the playoffs again. :cheers:


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

and actually ive seen plenty of okur from his days in detroit


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

yeah hopefully 

but i doubt it, but its impossible to look at his face and not laugh



i hate him


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

11.5 pts per game for Memhet oKur


careera average...once again


an All-Star suddenly against us.....


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

its not that, you said he suddenly becomes an all star. Look at his stats. He is the team leader in points and rebounds per game for the jazz. That is like his 10 - 15th game where he has been clutch from behind the 3. So you act like this is something new. bahahahah


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

games like this is reasons why i hesitate watching Clipper games at times, but ive gotten used to 

somewhat of them winning these close games...unlike in previous years....


and its just more heartbreaking...  


1-33 at Utah 

did i mention i hate the Jazz and Mehmet 






































:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

:curse:


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> 11.5 pts per game for Memhet oKur
> 
> 
> careera average...once again
> ...


LMFAO, where are you getting your stats from? I dont know where your getting your stats, but this is the normal way you do it. http://www.nba.com/playerfile/mehmet_okur/index.html He was getting less than 20 minutes when he came into the league, so looking at Career average in points is stupid, he is getting 18/9 this year, thats all that matters. And all that matters is we beat a team with an anoying fan like you. You call yourself a fan bashing your team throughout the entire night with no hope of winning.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

eh 

im just talking **** about him cuz im pissed he killed the Clippers 

hhahahahaha


but eh, i really do dislike him, ALOT, but now even more ....Deron made the game winner


and i like him 


so eh


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

hhahahhahahh













Look buddy, not the red dot, can you read?


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

"You call yourself a fan bashing your team throughout the entire night with no hope of winning."

you are not a Clipper fan, so you would not understand


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> eh
> 
> im just talking **** about him cuz im pissed he killed the Clippers
> 
> ...


O well, You dont see me talking crap about brand, even if the clips won, that is a poor excuse to bash a player.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

History repeats itself.

Last year Simmons misses a close shot from a dish by Brick Brunson(where I think he was fouled :curse and Sam's 3/4 prayer goes off the front of the rim. 

Time to get ready and whup on some Grizzly bears and sneak by some Sour Spurs.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Great coaching moments from dunleavvy this game, and some terrible ones. 

He let mccarty stink it up too much like the old days, but then UNlike the old days finally wised up and kept him out of most if not all the second half. 

Why was he letting maggette play so much, especially at times when the player he went in for was hot? Maggette was obviously out of shape, and thats to be expected, especially since the game was high elevation. Most of his misses were short, if dunleavvy couldnt see maggs huffing and puffing more than usual, when your shots keep going short, thats a tell tale sign to anyone that the guy is tired. 

Radman hit two threes, then he didnt get the ball the next couple times down the court, and promptly got taken out of the game. 

Okur was hitting from the outside all game, yet nothing was done differently on defense to compensate. 

CLippers cant get a loose ball if their life depended on it tonight. Kaman i was surprised how mobile he seemed after spraining an ankle. I guess thats the ADD again, not being cautious like a normal person would be.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

but eh no need to e-prove nothing more to you, **** the Jazz and Okur 


im a sore loser what can i say :biggrin:


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> hhahahhahahh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that is the poorest stat ever, look at the seasons when he first game into the league. He was only getting 19 mpg first year, then under the 30s the 2 seasons after that. he was a player with pistons, he wasn't one of thier starting 5, he is only goign to get points he works for or his team lets him get. Look at this years stats compared to career. Because he didn't beat you 5 years ago, he beat you tonight. case closed.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Vladimir Radmanovic: 17 Points, 13 Boards 5-8 FG, 4-5 3PT, 3 Assists, 2 Blocks, 1 Steal.

:sigh:, why did Dunleavy take him out.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

Man, they should jsut run that same ole play they do with Elton n the post 

n Corey run to the hoop n gets the pass n lay it up thats it, and PUSH IT


thats it, he better not go bnack to what he has always tried to do, "make the shot" or a shot period

he doesnt have to do that anymore...Cuttino Sam.....Vlad can do that ......

and Elton played great, i hope does the Same Sunday , it has to be a win, and even with Corey 

probably not fully 100% , i believe we can beat the Spurs 

but they need to play the whole game with the intensity they play with when they win 

we took em to Overtime so that should say something 

GOODBYE, and i e-apologize to anyone i may have offended with my posts, but i get really into the games 

and frustrated when they are losing and i always remember the old days...and well you know....

Latez headed out to Sushi Afloat!!!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

Vladimir Radmanovic: 17 Points/13 Boards 5-8 FG, 4-5 3PT, 3 Assists, 2 Blocks, 1 Steal.



thats what im saying, why didnt he "chuk" more 3s if they were going on


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

with the game ending up as close as it did, i now think we can just go ahead and chalk up the loss to dunleavvy. Who knows how much just a couple more minutes of radman instead of mccarty, radman instead of maggette, that could have made the difference. 

Singleton on the inactive list, but mccarty, vin baker, ndong not. Interesting. Heck, that in itself might have been a big difference too, as mccarty missed two offensive put backs that singleton would have thrown down with ease.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> with the game ending up as close as it did, i now think we can just go ahead and chalk up the loss to dunleavvy. Who knows how much just a couple more minutes of radman instead of mccarty, radman instead of maggette, that could have made the difference.
> 
> Singleton on the inactive list, but mccarty, vin baker, ndong not. Interesting. Heck, that in itself might have been a big difference too, as mccarty missed two offensive put backs that singleton would have thrown down with ease.


r u really going to blame it on dun's rotations? would that even matter if the clips boxed out and didnt played half-*** like they did in the 1st quarter? that had to come back and bite them sometime. i think its ****ing pathetic how we lost to the jazz when its obvious we should have won it.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

in a 2 point game, you can blame it on a great number of things, most of which i have mentioned.

Rotation of maggette/radman/mccarty. 

clippers not going for loose balls. 

Defensive assignments/strategy. 

Clippers need to win the games they are supposed to, bottom line. .


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Heartbreaker thats all I can say. Though I wish the Clippers would have shown that kind of life in the closing minutes of the game for the entire game. Real frustrating to watching 3.5 quarters tonight.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

one thing thats overlooked i think is how close that cassell shot was. That was crazy. It looked better than most of maggette's jump shots tonight. If that would have gone in, i think sterling would have given cassell his extension on the spot. Would have been the most crazy shot in clipper history...but as it was, it was 4 inches too shot, and now will be forgotten in about 3 days.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

You guys can try for revenge when the jazz face the clips on the 31st of march. This time on your turf.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

Wait... Okur is SUDDENLY an all-star? He was a good projection for an all-star spot this year if the coaches didn't select 35 forwards from the West.

Elton Brand averages 20 per game for his career, but 26 this year... but I'll just argue a miniscule point and say that he is only good for 20 a game...?

Right...


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

The Clippers need to stop getting down by so much in the first half. It seems like they always go down by like 10 or more in the first half and then play catch-up the rest of the way. Granted, they win a lot of those games, but like last night, it's impossible to win them all.


----------



## Rednecksbasketball (Dec 18, 2003)

The Clippers turning the ball over cost them the game. I think the Jazz had 18 points off turnovers, while the Clippers had 6. that right there is the reason you lost. and if the Jazz had been able to make free throws, the game wouldn't have even been close.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

I like how nobody mentions how many times Kaman got posterized, how many times he threw the ball away and it directly resulted in points for the Jazz. I even pointed out to everyone watchiong the game at the bar what the score was when Kaman came out. Every time we were down big and when he sat we cut into the lead. As soon as he comes back out were down big again.
He let Okur get a good start and it hurt us in the end. And when he wasnt getting posterized he was bitting on pump fakes and fouling jump shooters.

What was our record again when Kaman was sitting... oh perfect. And each one of those teams was playing goood basketball at the time. He comes back and we lose to the Jazz. He onlly missed 2 games unlike maggette. The problems he displays have nothing to do with injuries its all bb iq.


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

Um, Kaman has won more than a couple of games for the Clippers. A lot of the reason for losing the Utah game was because of his injury. Kaman is the second most consistently good player on the Clippers, after Brand.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

i think gave Corey too many minutes....AND did he even make a shot??b esides the 3??

and some layups....that layup he got with likr 50 seconds left, thats the type of plays hes good 

for....


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

Rednecksbasketball said:


> The Clippers turning the ball over cost them the game. I think the Jazz had 18 points off turnovers, while the Clippers had 6. that right there is the reason you lost. and if the Jazz had been able to make free throws, the game wouldn't have even been close.


To be fair, the Clippers missed their share of free throws too.

Also, it wouldn't kill the refs to call over the back on Utah every once in a while.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Remember, the Jazz swept the PIstons... they could just have our number at the Delta Center, we're what.. 1 for 33 there?


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

There were some pretty bad defensive lapses (I'm looking at you Corey) at critical moments, such as Okur wide open for a...not a three, but a dunk!

I was waiting for a defensive clampdown in the third, but it seemed like Jazz were able to just hit hard shots or get a basket whenever the Clips got close, and that sort of took some momentum out of the Clips on the defensive end. It also made them take some bad shots on offense (You again Corey).

Corey played too many minutes and tried to do too much. Even though Corey (and Brand) are basically the two only players that offered any hope in the last dismal seasons (does anyone remember the slow panic from 2 seasons ago(?was it 2?) waiting for the Clips to match Utah's(I think it was Utah) offer?), I think Dunleavy played him too much so soon after coming back from injury.

A big problem is the lackluster play in the first half. Takes too much energy to climb out of a hole, especially if you can't get stops at critical moments. And when the Clips were closing in, there were far too many plays where there were no plays, Cassell or Corey took a quick jump shot, or someone dumped the ball inside to Brand.

Still, if it weren't for Deron William's lucky shot, the Clips had a good chance.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

squeemu said:


> Um, Kaman has won more than a couple of games for the Clippers. A lot of the reason for losing the Utah game was because of his injury. Kaman is the second most consistently good player on the Clippers, after Brand.


Thats the dumbest thing I've ever heard a clipper fan say. You dont even know what your talking about. He wasn't hurt he only missed 3 games with a little ankle tweek, his sorry *** play had nothing to do with his ankle only his head. 
Well it was a nice 3-0 run when he was out. Back to up and down basketball.


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

THE'clip'SHOW said:


> Thats the dumbest thing I've ever heard a clipper fan say.


Right back at you. Being out for an entire week can make you rusty. Stop acting like you know what you're talking about. Who is consistently a better player than Kaman? Cassel? Mobley? Singleton? Give me a break. 

You do realise that Kaman is getting major recognition throughout the league, especially in magazines and other articles. I'm not the only one who thinks he is good.


----------

